# Ringbone, arthritis, navicular--PLEASE give advice!!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He needs those egg bars and pads otherwise I can't see him ever being sound and IMO is cruel to not provide the therapeutic package. If you can't provide what he needs to keep him sound, offer to someone who can or end his suffering.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I would never want to be the one to tell someone to put their horse down. As a matter of fact, I have probably been guilty of keeping one of my elderly horses alive longer than was in his best interest. Simply because I couldn't bear to loose him. 

However, on the outside looking in, euthanasia seems like a logical, humane option.

The other option of finding him a home somewhere may turn out well, or he may get passed around and end up neglected or at a slaughter house somewhere.

I guess it would depend on the horse's quality of life. If he can have a good quality of life then I would try to find a rescue or pasture pet type of home for him. If he doesn't have a good quality of life, then euthanasia might be the most humane option. 

It's such a shame because he's only 8 years old. But that also leaves a lot of time for suffering if he ends up in the wrong hands. 

I'm really sorry you have ended up with such a hard decision.


----------



## ZipSilkyMachine (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you both... waresbear, I totally agree. I feel like it is wrong for me to have ownership of him if I can't provide him with what is needed, and especially if I have a horse for the purpose of riding. I know that continuting to ride without the proper treatment is neglectful and cruel--he's just been enjoying extensive grooming sessions and nice walks for a while now. 

Trailhorserider, exactly..his vulnerable age makes me fear that there could be many years of passing along and maybe some kind of eventual, terrible demise. He does seem to be content in the pasture grazing and socializing, and he does of course LOVE attention...I wish that I could find someone who would be willing to take him on walks, groom him, feed him, and afford him overall. I think he would enjoy being a pasture buddy to another horse or just a friend to a person. This is what stops me from considering euthanasia. It is definitely a tough decision..especially since I was planning on focusing on my riding career heavily this past spring and upcoming summer. Thank you for your sympathy.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear your horse is lame. If you can find someone to take him that can afford to give the care he needs then go for it.

Iam having lamness issues with my 10 year old its riding season and here I sit unable to ride.


----------



## ZipSilkyMachine (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that you're dealing with lameness too right now spirit88. You are not alone!! It hurts to see others just hopping on and riding knowing you have to sit back. I hope you can find a solution to whatever is going on with your horse too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I would say your best bet is too either retire him or put him down. His future is quite bleak if you sell him because it can be very had to find someone willing to take on all those problems and just for a pasture pet at that. I wish you luck though.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Put the poor boy out of his misery. Quit riding him & do not ever ride lame horses. Agree that you shouldn't punish yourself for wanting something that your naivety caused you to previously miss out on, but you need to take responsibility for his continued 'punishment' that he's been put through already & will continue. Unfortunately, from what you've told, it sounds like palliative measures such as shoes are his only hope, which will not be a 'fix', only (hopefully) keep him comfortable until the problems deteriorate further.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Give him to a barefoot trimmer, if they'll have him. Depending on his condition, they may be able to make him a comfortable pasture buddy/occasional guest trail mount, with minimal arthritus management.

A friend of mine cured her mare's ringbone when she switched to barefoot. You just never know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Several years ago I had a mare with low ringbone on her left front. Fluid Flex and a herbal pain supplement made her pasture sound but riding her was not an option. Looking into her options at that time the only other one was a several thousand dollar surgery to fuse the pastern joint which had about a 50/50 chance of making her sound enough for light riding. 

Maybe they've had advancements in treatment since then but I can't imagine how we would have coped with it in both legs. She used her sound leg to carry the load of her weight and ended up getting crippling arthritis in it. Then it was time to let her go. Not easy by any means. I'd had her for 21 years and had gotten her as a yearling. Before the ringbone she was my go to horse for kiddie or beginner rides. Over the years she had produced 4 colts that while not quite as mild mannered as her, were smart and easy to train. Still have 3 of them and still kick myself in the hiney for selling the one but he does have a wonderful home. 

Sorry for the long story but the point is it's very unlikely you're going to find anyone willing to take on a horse with his health issues in this economy. Making him live in pain is just not the right thing to do for him. Hard as it is to do you seriously need to consider having him put down. Believe me it breaks my heart even saying that to you but as animal owners it is our responsibility to deal with the bad stuff and not just enjoy the good.

I'm going to try and add a picture of Gracie Mae right before she was put down. You can see the affect the ringbone in her left had to her right leg. She's the one in front.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I've retired 3 horses. All were moderately lame but easily rideable at a leisure level with a low level of maintenance (shoes, non correctional, and occasional bute on hard rides). All were pasture sound and comfortable with no maintenance.
As a comparison, my 10 year old FEI dressage horse requires less maintenance than your horse. And that is still a lot of money, but he is performing at his peak. To be a pleasure horse he would need 0 maintenance and has clean x rays.

I can't imagine a single person willing to pay more money than I do on my nationally competitive horse, on a pasture pet. Not a single person.
The horse is not comfortable in a field, please, please do him a huge favor and let him go. Being in constant pain is not a life, for anyone. He should be on high powered narcotics and let him be a horse for a day, and then let him go. I know a woman who had to do the same for her 5 year old WP horse. It really is the kindest thing you can do.
I still remember the one oldy we did have to PTS before winter because he would not keep weight and the vet profusely thanked us. That horse left the world thin, but happy and pain free. Not cast in a snow bank in -20 with frostbitten limbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Can you retire him yourself? That way you can let him go when it gets really bad and maintain him if you can. 

I would want to try a few months barefoot or in hoof boots full time. The padded hoof boots can do wonders- I've seen horses go from lame to looking much sounder and much more comfortable. They are cheaper than shoes in the long run. Would you rather walk barefoot on pavement or walk on gym mats if your feet hurt? I would combine that with a Pete Ramey style of trimming (mustang rolled toes), heels lowered if they are contracted (very common in navicular). 

I would do just enough injections to keep him comfortable, and daily bute. Long walks as much as you can. Manage his energy levels- he must get enough exercise to not want to gallop in the field. Better to make him trot, than have him gallop. 

My navicular horse is now 20 yrs old! She was diagnosed at 7 yrs (was a starvation case/rescue). Had a contracted right front hoof, splints, and ring bone. She was always gimpy but with proper farrier work, and turnout she did well. If I knew back then what I know now about navicular I wonder if we could have made her fully sound. 

Are his hooves contracted? I would be happy to get some pictures of my mare's hooves so you can see how we trim her to keep her comfortable. I couldn't afford injections or special shoes either. Didn't inject her til last year. 

With all those issues I would not give him to someone unless you know them really well or have volunteered with their rescue for a few months and know how they run things. There isn't a rescue around that will do injections though! So if he isn't pasture comfortable without injections it may be time.


----------



## ZipSilkyMachine (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all of the replies. All of the advice and understanding is so helpful for me, since I've really been dealing with all of this mostly by myself. We did pull the shoes in August 2012, so he has been barefoot for close to a year now. We had success in building stronger heels and his angle, toe-heel ratio, and overall sole and frog have greatly improved. However, it is clear that he is in more pain barefoot. A farrier I spoke to recently said this is probably because since it is articular low ringbone, the joint is probably too mobile barefoot. We have a vet appt. today where his overall condition will be assessed and the vet and I will discuss his current state and possible future, as well as inject his most lame leg--the right front. I will ask her opinion and given that she agrees, we will have padded shoes back on next week. I would like to get all of this done before I make a decision so he can be more comfortable and I can know he is moving on in a better state. We had planned on the injection and consulting other therapies this past fall/winter but we ended up in a very unfortunate situation with him at another barn that put these plans on hold. 

I do not feel that it his time to leave the world...His condition can definitely be maintained for the next few years if someone feels willing, but otherwise, he is about 90% pasture sound as well. He is clearly "off" but as I said, he is very content moving around the pasture, grazing, socializing, and seems very happy doing so. He only limps when he decides to gallop around or play around bucking, generally when it's windy or when he wants to play with his friends. I can't prevent him from doing this, even with moderate exercise and mental stimulation throughout the week. He's just young and playful. 

I would love to retire him myself if I had my own land but I do pay board and boarding him while getting another horse is just something that I cannot do. And I really do not want to just board him alone as a retired horse, and I know my mom won't allow that to happen either. 

So, as of now...I'm leaning most toward retiring him to a shelter or family, not selling.. I suppose putting him to sleep is now starting to cross my mind but I just don't know if I could handle that kind of decision. I guess if I explain my situation to the vet today and she feels like putting him to sleep is the most ethical, and I will also talk to the lady who I now board with & her neighbor who I trust...then that may be what I end up doing. God it makes me feel sick just even typing that.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

If this was my horse...I'd have him put to sleep. From reading this small post about him,its the best and most sselfless thing you can do for the poor guy. He might be the best, competitive, winning horse, but no horse deserves to be in this type of pain.

I'd ease his suffering and thank him for being a good horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

You may also want to mention the hoof boots to the vet. They tend to have a softer cushion in them for absorbing impact than the pads they generally use with shoes. That is why I recommend them. Metal shoes tend to amplify the impact of the hoof hitting the ground. Even pads under the shoes aren't going to help that much. 

The university I went to would use hoof boots for lame horses- They would trot them on concrete as a demo and by adding boots the horses would be noticeable improved. 

I'm most familiar with these. 
New to Hoof Boots? Find Out Which Boot is Best | EasyCare Inc.

I think the ones used at the university were the Soft Riders? Not entire sure if that was the name... 

If you have to retire him, look for pasture board somewhere with a run in- around here it is about $200 a month with them paying for feed, you just provide farrier/vet. I would be extremely cautious about giving him to a rescue or individual as that can end badly. It is not impossible though- one of my neighbors has about 6 pasture pets, another has 30 retired arabians. A friend of mine has about 6 rescues on 30 acres and usually takes in retired horses until they pass. I think I know more people with pasture pets than those that actually ride! 

Make sure to ask for vet references/farrier references and actually call them to check and make sure the person isn't just making them up! And ask if you can visit their property as well before giving him up. 

Any chance he is calm enough to be a therapeutic riding horse? 

If he is comfortable on pasture, I wouldn't want to put him down either. 
So at this point he can still be ridden, but you would rather retire him to prevent further deterioration? 

The only question I have is: How well will he do without injections? He has to be able to handle being without shoes, and injections! I have no issue with keeping a horse on bute daily. 

If you did give him away, you may want to offer to continue to cover some things like Bute and/or injections or special shoes. It is like free board but still paying to keep him comfortable. I don't think most owners would refuse the offer of free vet bills for certain things! Just be sure to write up a good contract. Many rescues do this when they foster out an animal. 

I also have a young mare with lameness issues- If I do decide to give her to my friend's retirement home, I would offer to cover some of her meds in exchange for visitation rights. But she doesn't have nearly as many issues as your horse and would do fine barefoot and without injections. My older navicular mare is a keeper because she does need continual maintenance and I'm not sure others would do what is in her best interest. 

Good luck. No one would blame you if you choose to put him down. Although I'm not sure it sounds like he is ready to leave yet. 

Could you keep him and find a horse to free lease? When I could only afford my navicular horse, I spent years free leasing different people's horses. I didn't have to pay a dime- just went over and rode. I just saw an add the other day of someone looking for a rider to free lease their horse if you agree to show the horse in exchange.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

ZipSilkyMachine said:


> I suppose putting him to sleep is now starting to cross my mind but I just don't know if I could handle that kind of decision. I guess if I explain my situation to the vet today and she feels like putting him to sleep is the most ethical, and I will also talk to the lady who I now board with & her neighbor who I trust...then that may be what I end up doing. God it makes me feel sick just even typing that.


The truth of animal ownership is that the greatest gift we can offer these sweet, simple souls who rely so entirely on us, and who do so much for us, is a peaceful and graceful passing. When the time does come, the only way to truly honour the essence of who and what they are to us, is to stone up and do it. 

Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZipSilkyMachine (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi everyone. I appreciate everybody's input, sympathy, and advice for me and my big guy. You all really helped me feel less alone through this. The vet came out yesterday and after a thorough exam and x rays, it's been decided that my guy is pasture sound but never to be ridden past a walk again with a light rider, saddle, and for short periods of time. She recommended donating him to a therapeutic riding program, vet school, or any other option I could find and feel comfortable with. She said at this point his pain is not quite what she would consider inhumane existence and worthy of euthanasia. She said if I can't find a gentle trustworthy option for him that she would rather euthanize him than risk to send him off where he could be shipped to slaughter or auction. I'm so sad that my journey with my first horse had to be this way, and I'm even more sad to know that i have to part with one of my best friends and that he has been through this journey firsthand. If I can't find a person or program who I can trust and receive visiting abilities and updates of his condition, then I will go the other route.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel for you.

this is a responsible decision, although its unfortunate. I wish you the best in finding a possibility for this horse.

i agree, euthanizing is by far better then an unknown future at an auction. His next owner may not care for his well-being the way you do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It's time to ask yourself "Who am I keeping this horse alive for?" Guilt about putting an animal down bears a heavy burden but once it's done a sense of relief often follows.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for what you & your horse are going through.
A friend went through the exact thing you are. She bought a horse for her 12 year old daughter. He was perfect in all ways except he could not stay sound. She did everything including the nerve cutting. 
He lived on high doses of meds just to make it through the day.
It ended when a 12 year old girl held her beautiful horse 6 year old while he was PTS next to his grave. On that day he was in high spirits & 'looked' sound.
She could afford to keep him but even with high pain meds he was in some sort of pain every day, every step. Therapeutic riding places are on tight budgets. Pasture retirement does not diminish pain.

You are fighting internal structures designed to be smooth that have become not so. No pads, special shoes or anything else will stop the degeneration in the long run.
Even if you re-home him can you live with never really knowing what happened to him? I know a now 14 year old girl who is very happy that she was brave enough to the the hardest thing she'll ever have to do. She did it for him only.

She still cries when she visits his resting place, not because she had him PTS but because she misses him.

I hope you can make the decision that gives you peace forever.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I've retired 3 horses. All were moderately lame but easily rideable at a leisure level with a low level of maintenance (shoes, non correctional, and occasional bute on hard rides). All were pasture sound and comfortable with no maintenance.
> As a comparison, my 10 year old FEI dressage horse requires less maintenance than your horse. And that is still a lot of money, but he is performing at his peak. To be a pleasure horse he would need 0 maintenance and has clean x rays.
> 
> I can't imagine a single person willing to pay more money than I do on my nationally competitive horse, on a pasture pet. Not a single person.


It doesn't always come down to money or what a horse can do for us.
One person's "range pony" can mean as much to them as someone else's "nationally competitive horse."


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

natisha said:


> It doesn't always come down to money or what a horse can do for us.
> One person's "range pony" can mean as much to them as someone else's "nationally competitive horse."


So you would spend over 5000 a year on routine vet work for a horse in pasture? I know I wouldn't and if I have to do any more with a horse to maintain them in work, I back the work off because its too much for them. It's not meant to be offensive, it's the truth. I can't see anyone signing up for vet bills to have a horse to stare at in a field. There are thousands of sound, sane horses getting sent to slaughter, why would someone take on a 5000 yearly vet bill, or more?

It comes down to basic financials and while you can say over the internet - oh yeah I would do that, I highly doubt you would go without to care for a horse who limps around in the field.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> So you would spend over 5000 a year on routine vet work for a horse in pasture? I know I wouldn't and if I have to do any more with a horse to maintain them in work, I back the work off because its too much for them. It's not meant to be offensive, it's the truth. I can't see anyone signing up for vet bills to have a horse to stare at in a field. There are thousands of sound, sane horses getting sent to slaughter, why would someone take on a 5000 yearly vet bill, or more?
> 
> It comes down to basic financials and while you can say over the internet - oh yeah I would do that, I highly doubt you would go without to care for a horse who limps around in the field.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You'd be wrong. I did spend more than that to keep my old horse comfortable so she didn't limp around. She was required to do no more than be happy & pain free. When there was no more I could do I let her go peacefully, at home.
Sure, I did without some things but after 33 years together I felt she deserved it. I don't regret one penny I spent on that old mare & I wish I was still spending it today.
Call me a liar if you want. I know what I did & would do again if I had to & the horse wasn't in pain. Pain & hopelessness will always be the deciding factor for me.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

natisha said:


> You'd be wrong. I did spend more than that to keep my old horse comfortable so she didn't limp around. She was required to do no more than be happy & pain free. When there was no more I could do I let her go peacefully, at home.
> Sure, I did without some things but after 33 years together I felt she deserved it. I don't regret one penny I spent on that old mare & I wish I was still spending it today.
> Call me a liar if you want. I know what I did & would do again if I had to & the horse wasn't in pain. Pain & hopelessness will always be the deciding factor for me.


Yes but that is your horse. Would you purchase one to do the same thing? Probably not.
I totally would and have done the same thong for my own horses, but I would not purchase one to sit in a field and be a vet bill, nor anyone I know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Yes but that is your horse. Would you purchase one to do the same thing? Probably not.
> I totally would and have done the same thong for my own horses, but I would not purchase one to sit in a field and be a vet bill, nor anyone I know.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, I wouldn't take that on & most people wouldn't. I would be suspect of anyone who said they would. That is the point that people have been telling the OP, that she is the best one to decide what is in the best interests of her horse-long & short term. 

The problems her horse has makes it darn near impossible to keep him pain free, no matter how much money is spent. 
She would not be wrong to end his suffering.


----------



## ZipSilkyMachine (Feb 11, 2013)

Forgive me if anyone has already said this, I can't remember, but has anyone on here ever had their young or middle aged pasture sound horse put down?? Also, have you heard of a horse being grade 2 lame during a straight back and forth trot and a grade 4 lame after flexing the most painful joints? This is apparently the case for my horse and the vet says he appears a 2 because he compensates so heavily with his other legs, but is grade 4 in his right front after flexing.. This is like a rig of war diagnosis since he looks like a 2 on day to day life but may actually be feeling a 4 on his right front?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZipSilkyMachine (Feb 11, 2013)

Forgive me if anyone has already said this, I can't remember, but has anyone on here ever had their young or middle aged pasture sound horse put down?? Also, have you heard of a horse being grade 2 lame during a straight back and forth trot and a grade 4 lame after flexing the most painful joints? This is apparently the case for my horse and the vet says he appears a 2 because he compensates so heavily with his other legs, but is grade 4 in his right front after flexing.. This is like a tug of war diagnosis since he looks like a 2 on day to day life but may actually be feeling a 4 on his right front?
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I know a lady who had to put down a 5 year old WP horse, and another posted about their 6 year old being put down.

A horse that lame needs to be treated like a lame horse. Not, oh he's only 5 and he hasnt lived. A life in that much pain is not a life. The horses I've been able to retire are grade 1 lame even after flexion. That to me is field sound.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

natisha said:


> No, I wouldn't take that on & most people wouldn't. I would be suspect of anyone who said they would. That is the point that people have been telling the OP, that she is the best one to decide what is in the best interests of her horse-long & short term.
> 
> The problems her horse has makes it darn near impossible to keep him pain free, no matter how much money is spent.
> She would not be wrong to end his suffering.


Yes and that is my point as well, no one is going to take this horse on and give it quality of life.
Your vet will give you options, but rarely tell you to put the horse down. They can be a bit idealist like oh just give him away, but in real life no one will take him. IMO still I think the best option is to put the horse on narcotics for a while to let him have a pain free day, and then put him down. Grade 2 lame is not comfortable. My horse can't function with a grade 1 lameness without being extremely sorry for himself. And flexing at 4?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have to agree with Anabel wholeheartedly. Give him his dignity for a short while and set him free without pain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

The way I figure it better a day to soon then a day to late. If my mare was that painfull every day and pain meds didn't work. Id put her down in a heart beat yes it would be hard to do.

We are responsible for their well being when the day comes life isn't quailty its time to say good bye. Iv put down a 3 year old coliced bad he wasn't going to make it any way I had his suffering ended.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

ZipSilkyMachine said:


> I do not feel that it his time to leave the world...His condition can definitely be maintained for the next few years if someone feels willing, but otherwise, he is about 90% pasture sound


Please think about it rationally and considerately. Sounds like what you 'feel' isnt. He's not even 'pasture sound'. Either put in the money & effort to make/keep him comfortable, assuming you can make him paddock sound, or be responsible. Don't try to pass the buck - not that I, along with others here think it likely you'll find someone rich enough to take him on & give adequate care anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with the other posters -- I would put him down. He is not sound. I am also surprised that a vet would recommend a riding program for him. He would be in pain and pain can result in unexpected behaviors. It's not his fault; don't "punish" him by asking him to suffer.

You don't feel that it is his time to leave? But what's important is how does HE feel? It's very easy to be selfish because we love our animals and we miss them when they aren't in our lives anymore, but being selfish isn't what love is about.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would have him euthanised and have no hesitation in doing so. 
The horse is lame. He cannot be comfortable without specialist shoes, possibly pain killers and those, on a regular dose over a period of time have adverse affects on the liver, and in the wild he would not survive. 

To me it would be a kindness.


----------



## ZipSilkyMachine (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks all.. Of course this isn't something I can decide overnight, but I do see where these recommendations are completely rational and I will deliberate on it all very seriously and realistically since it is a life or death decision. I greatly appreciate the kindness and straightforwardness as well as the sympathy. Good luck to everyone else who commented about their lameness issues as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

NorthernMama said:


> I am also surprised that a vet would recommend a riding program for him.


Some vets I suppose... I've been horrified to hear of a few egs of vets giving the OK to be ridden on horses that are very obviously far from up to it. Attended one old(well, found out he was only 22yo but looked ancient) horse, probably 1.5 on the henneke scale, sores all up one side, turns out girl had ridden him, he'd fallen in a ditch, there for hours before he could be dragged out.... I couldn't do his back feet because he fell over whenever *he* attempted to lift one up.... yet 2 months later when they next called me to do their feet(horse in same condition), they told me the vet had OK'd light riding!!:evil:


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I do not consider a horse at the euthansia stage if he feels good enough to run around bucking kicking and playing. 

I'm not sure how anyone online can make a true recommendation on what to do in your situation. They haven't seen the horse! I believe you can tell how happy a horse is by the look in their eye and their behavior. I have a severe medical condition and will probably be in daily pain for the rest of my life. Yet I'm certainly not ready to give up yet- even after 4 yrs... I'm on injections daily and have about 10 medications just to keep me going. Pain management is the key to living a tolerable life. I know this more than anyone. 

My navicular mare is cleared for light riding by my vet- some light work is good for arthritis. Her abilities fit perfectly with mine. With my health problems, I need a horse I can just hop on and ride in a halter/bareback once in a great while, and still have a quiet sane horse. I cannot risk getting injured so any horse I ride absolutely needs to be quiet. 

I can't spend thousands to keep her sound, not with my medical bills, but i do the best I can to keep her comfortable. As long as she is happy that is all that matters. 

There is usually some demand for a therapy horse- if your horse is sane enough I would look into that. :wink:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^^Agree with you 4horses & people have to remember that any advice here is only general personal opinion, but OP is talking about passing the horse onto someone else because they can't put in what sounds necessary. That is why I'd personally consider putting it down, if there wasn't a good chance of keeping him at least paddock sound. 

The 'navicular' doesn't necessarily worry me, as with good management this should at least be manageable, if not cureable, especially if he's only 5yo. I don't have much personal experience with advanced articular ringbone, but while the damage will always be there, horses can become 'sound' - well, pain free & rideable once the joint has completely seized & calcified. Can't help wondering about the rest of the horse too... So, assuming I had the means to look after the horse properly & provide the necessary meds & such, I would give it a good go, wouldn't put him down. But if I couldn't look after him, I wouldn't leave him suffering without treatment, or pass him on unless that was guarranteed, that the new owner was prepared to put in as much effort & money as it may take, for possibly nothing more than a short term paddock ornament.


----------

